# Resin bodies for Aurora O-Gauge



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Does anybody know of a source for Resin bodies for Aurora O-Gauge cars?

I am looking to do up an IROC set of o-gauge cars with lane-color bodies. I would really rather not use original aurora bodies because they are pretty fragile and also worth a lot of money in good condition.

Ron


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

not original style bodies, but I have some Willys that I cast to fit Aurora O~gauge chassis.
PM me


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Didn't Dragjet use to make them?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

suoerjets makes some .I have a superbird and 57 Chevy both resin in O-Gauge. If you don't have any luck googling, let me know .Mine are still new in the boxes here ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Roger, Christian took a powder


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

He made some very nice bodies.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry http://superjetslotcars.com/


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

You could try a Motorific Slot Car body there a little loner & wider then a standard t-jet body.
Would have to glue in some screw post.
The one in the pic is a Motorific 1964 "Mercury" 
Motorific made a wide range of car & truck body's. 
There are a Lot of them on eBay for around $20. in like new condition.

Note: Motorific body's are 1/43 Scale and I think O gauge is vary close to 1/43 scale.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing about the mini motorific bodys 
being pretty close for size.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Good info. Thanks guys. I have some willys bodies coming from Alpink. Will post up a photo of the IROC set when done.

I'll also keep an eye out for a cheap motorific body to try.

Ron


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

*Iroc set*

Here is the finished iroc set. Thanks again to alpink for the bodies!









[/URL]


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are gonna make for a heck of an IROC race! Actually look too nice to race, jus say'n...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

turned out pretty nice


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

The race was great. The cars are real slow but tippy. Here is a vid of one heat. Apologies for the rough look - i was marshalling too and halfway thru the heat the wife walked in and said hi.


----------

